
From “cockroaches” to campaigns: how the UK press u-turned on the refugee crisis - robin_reala
http://www.newstatesman.com/politics/media/2015/09/cockroaches-campaigns-how-uk-press-u-turned-refugee-crisis
======
cm2187
The only thing the UK press is faithful to is a good headline.

But I find the volatility of the opinion to a shock youtube video (ISIS) or a
photo (migrants) quite disturbing. This is no way to run a country.

~~~
n4r9
A better model might be that the (majority of the) UK press attempts to
fashion good headlines in line with the broad interests of the Murdoch empire.

~~~
leaveyou
I can't understand what interests has Murdoch when he spreads hysteria and
panic for months against the "30 million of romanian and bulgarian immigrants
aiming UK" which was highly improbable and failed to materialize and now when
confronted with actual waves of immigration from 3rd world or muslim
countries, known to be hard or impossible to assimilate, they switch the tape
and it's all emotions, humanity and manipulation. "Someone" does not have the
best interests of british or european people at heart.

------
jcr
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _" Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless
> they're evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or
> disasters, or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's
> probably off-topic."_

~~~
robin_reala
Thanks for the reminder. I was interested in the massive flip in the media
that happened last week, but it‘s been a while since I’ve read the guidelines.

------
gii2
The photo of the drown 3-years old boy was one of the most disturbing things
I've seen lately. Even the events in France did not touched me so deeply.

I don't want to think about it, but probably it is exploited by the press to
increase sales...

~~~
leaveyou
It seems the media accomplished it's mission. Personally I was more shocked by
the twist of the story. A husband and father puts his wife and kids in mortal
danger on a overcrowded boat to get from Turkey to Greece. Wife and kids die.
Everybody is to blame except the one who was supposed to protect them. Days
earlier, Merkel said that Germany will help everyone who enters it's borders.
Waves of immigrants enter into a frenzy to reach Germany. People die. We see
pictures of dead kids. Merkel has no responsibility. Days later she changes
her mind and pressures every country in EU to help with the waves but does
nothing to discourage them. My conclusion ? Western Europe politicians and
their supporters are insane.

